
Show HN: Bare metal OS images with Packer, VirtualBox and qemu-img - viralpoetry
https://github.com/viralpoetry/packer-bare-metal
======
opsroller
How is this better than just using cloud-init and maas.

~~~
viralpoetry
Actually, the use case is not cloud image at all. One of the first problems
was how to overcome having preinstalled cloud-init, polipo and other packages
shipped with the OS cloud images.

